# U tube man get's the attention he was after.



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

OK so finally U tube has caught up with one of the people that post ridiculous videos. If you haven't seen this clown yet watch a few of his videos especially the ones with the copperhead and the one where he gives out medical advice on venomous snake bites. His name is Muffdaddy on Tube.


Management Wants Man To Remove Pet Reptiles From Condo - News Story - WRC | Washington 

nbc4.com 
Management Wants Man To Remove Pet Reptiles From Condo 

POSTED: 3:44 pm EDT March 31, 2008 
UPDATED: 6:57 pm EDT March 31, 2008 


ALEXANDRIA, Va. -- An Alexandria man is fighting to keep his collection of snakes and other reptiles in his family's condominium, but property management says they have to go. 


In 11 aquariums, Nick Ignacio has ball pythons, two and half foot lizards, a bearded dragon, mice and frogs. The animals share his sixth-floor condo with his fiancée and 2-year-old son. 

The condo's covenants committee wants the reptiles gone in six months and has made rules to keep them in their aquariums. 

"I'm not allowed to take them out of their cage, which is neglectful if I were to not do that, because they need to be taken out to be bathed," Ignacio said. 

"Most disturbing, it says we're not allowed to bring in anymore crickets, which four of our reptiles only eat live crickets," he added. 

Related: Watch The Report | News4 Images 


The reptiles have been with Ignacio at the condo for two and a half years, but his YouTube postings showing him holding them have drawn the attention of neighbors and property management. 

The property manager said the reptiles are a pet rules violation. The rules are specific about the number and type of pets allowed. 

Ignacio said they should be likened to fish in an aquarium and are not a danger. 

"The bylaws don't pertain to exotic pets, and that's unfortunate because we've had these here for two and a half years and we've taken in many and given them to good homes, to people that can take care of them, and they pose no harm to anyone," Ignacio said. 

If the animals are not removed in six months, Ignacio will lose cable and pool privileges and will stop receiving packages.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I seen this over on venomousreptiles, never watched his vids though, whats he done wrong give out bad advice?


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

SiUK said:


> I seen this over on venomousreptiles, never watched his vids though, whats he done wrong give out bad advice?


he is an absolute muppet si


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

ive got him on msn lol dont talk to him though. he was on nbcc or what ever its called over there.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I seen this over on venomousreptiles, never watched his vids though, whats he done wrong give out bad advice?


Everything that was done 50 years ago for snakebite he is still advocating. He will hurt or kill anyone who follow his advise.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

so not only is he a muppet hes potentially dangerous as well, if people follow his advice.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

somone told me about his vids, i think it was you Al....And hes a moron....Cant ever look after his Bosc properly...


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Si this guy is a real piece of work and like Al said if you follow his snake bite advice you will probably die. He has argued and insulted quite a few respected members of the venomous community that replied or commented on his videos trying to tell him his advice was wrong and he could get someone killed. His following consist of younger people so that makes him even more dangerous. Anyways he wanted attention now he has it hope he enjoys his time in the spot light.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ive just seen the video on him with the Copperhead..... And surely he shouldnt keep that with no liesence?..... also looks to me like he aint got a Hot room...?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> Everything that was done 50 years ago for snakebite he is still advocating. He will hurt or kill anyone who follow his advise.


I see your gonna do a collaboration with him Al:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SiUK said:


> I see your gonna do a collaboration with him Al:whistling2::lol2:


Yes, and next Osama Bin Laden :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

I think the guy was trying to use AL for some credibility. 

Anyways I can say from watching this guys videos I have developed a sort of hatetrid towards him. On the other hand I hate to see anyone being forced to get rid of their reptiles even people like him. I don't think he should be keeping venomous but he seems to do well with his other critters. Anyways he brought it upon himself with all his U tube videos. So I guess I can't feel to bad for him. 

Eric


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Yeah I did imagined as I was watching it what Al thought :lol2:

I watched the copperhead video yesterday and I was amazed, at his stupidity, I cant believe I never seen his vids before what a idiot.


----------



## Myo (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah I've seen this dude before, quite a boob. I mean if you're not allowed to have pets in your gaff don't start a youtube channel about it!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

How do I find this guy on youtube? Might be worth a laugh!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Mujician said:


> How do I find this guy on youtube? Might be worth a laugh!


YouTube - MUFFDADDY2's Channel

and his copperhead video which is unbelievably stupid, I left him a couple of comments but he deletes the ones that he doesnt like. and keeps the ones of naive people that think hes god.

YouTube - Copperhead


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

on one of his vids he says and I quote "theres not really a question about venomous snakes that I cant answer"


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

SiUK said:


> on one of his vids he says and I quote "theres not really a question about venomous snakes that I cant answer"


ROfl, the cheeky fecker


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

that guy is pants..... no were near the qulity of viperkeepers vids, and judging by what he says and the ammount he contridicts himself his knowledge is no were near either!

left him a comment.... see how long it lasts!


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

lol left him a comment , doubt it will last that long , im redknee on youtube lol


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

tokay said:


> lol left him a comment , doubt it will last that long , im redknee on youtube lol


i will put it back! :lol2:

do you have many vids on youtube? im on as greendragonfish, but dont have any vids on there:whistling2:


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Channel 9 news at 5:33 quoted he got rid of his venomous reptiles when his son was born. Now I know for a fact he bought that copperhead at the febuary 2008 Hamburg Pa show. I was there says his son is two so he's already lying. Not a way to start winning a case. 

Here's the video I saw that on. 
YouTube - BREAKING NEWS


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

on the copper head video (link on siUK) he says that they spoke to other parents with hots before getting any them selfs. says in its self he had kids to think of!... its people like him that give me, you and any other herpa a bad name..... what a pr**k

nice comment redknee lol!


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

knighty said:


> i will put it back! :lol2:
> 
> do you have many vids on youtube? im on as greendragonfish, but dont have any vids on there:whistling2:


nope havnt got any vids on there yet , i need a video camera my mobile phone one is shite lol 

and bah booo at the united score today  better than a loss though i suppose...


----------



## ShortFUSE (Jan 20, 2007)

Still dont see what everyones getting worked up over feeding live chicks/mice/rats to reptiles if thats all the reptile will take so be it.and even if the reptile will take both at least it will bring the hunting skills out in the reptiles thats in a viv 23 hours a day


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

ShortFUSE said:


> Still dont see what everyones getting worked up over feeding live chicks/mice/rats to reptiles if thats all the reptile will take so be it.and even if the reptile will take both at least it will bring the hunting skills out in the reptiles thats in a viv 23 hours a day


Its not just that...Hes given false Advice on venomous snake bites etc....this could KILL people if followed


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Someone want to ask what his future plans for his 3 boscs are , I have asked him how he was goin to house them twice but he avoided the question.
I do like to watch his vids though lol(not for advise) , but he is rather up his own arse.Last time I checked he had 1000+ subscribers lets hope they all don't regard him as being an expert.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

his newest video he recommends a red tail boa for a 10 year old....:bash:


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

in one of his vids he says that lots of people look up to him as the leader of the youtube reptile community lol


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

tokay said:


> nope havnt got any vids on there yet , i need a video camera my mobile phone one is shite lol
> 
> and bah booo at the united score today  better than a loss though i suppose...


after 2-1 down and 2 defenders injured i try and see it as a point gained rather that 2 dropped... lets just hope rio is back for the roma game...

sorry to post wonder back to the youtube tw*t cant believe he has 1000+ subscribers, hope thay all just like a laugh!

someone should email him a link to this thread so he can see what real herp keepers think of his vids!


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

firstr off all..which is ore likly...im lying or a news station?


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

Viperkeeper said:


> Yes, and next Osama Bin Laden :Na_Na_Na_Na:


ill take that as a no AL? am i to be compared to someone liek BIN LADEN!? i see


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

*HELLO! im MUFFDADDY2*

it never ceases to amaze me how many people are out there to tell me about the slightest thing someones says to me...now when i came here i found some of my "fans" (people with no life that go on every site talking trash, mostly out of jealously, and dont deny it i see all your comments about crying at to why "he righns over the entire hobby")...so sad...you all dont know the slightest about whats going on!!! i allow youtube to hear and know what i WANT! firstly we dont have a lease...WE OWN OUR CONDO!! WE HAVE A DEED!!! THATS WAHT MAKES THIS EVEN BIGGER! ANY MORE QUESTIONS?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> it never ceases to amaze me how many people are out there to tell me about the slightest thing someones says to me...now when i came here i found some of my "fans" (people with no life that go on every site talking trash, mostly out of jealously, and dont deny it i see all your comments about crying at to why "he righns over the entire hobby")...so sad...you all dont know the slightest about whats going on!!! i allow youtube to hear and know what i WANT! firstly we dont have a lease...WE OWN OUR CONDO!! WE HAVE A DEED!!! THATS WAHT MAKES THIS EVEN BIGGER! ANY MORE QUESTIONS?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


yea why would you recommend a red tail to ten year olds


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

Eric said:


> OK so finally U tube has caught up with one of the people that post ridiculous videos. If you haven't seen this clown yet watch a few of his videos especially the ones with the copperhead and the one where he gives out medical advice on venomous snake bites. His name is Muffdaddy on Tube.
> 
> 
> Management Wants Man To Remove Pet Reptiles From Condo - News Story - WRC | Washington
> ...


think..michael jackson, or britaney spear...any publicity..good or bad...is still GOOD....how can i help you?


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

listen to what i said...first i said a baby redtail boa to a 10 year old...then i said..make sure its a responscilble ten year old...


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

is that it?


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> listen to what i said...first i said a baby redtail boa to a 10 year old...then i said..make sure its a responscilble ten year old...


you didn't say a baby for that question you did say a responsible ten year old but a kid's not gonna guess you meant a baby


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> is that it?


Yeh what are your plans for your 3 Savannah monitors...well housing wise Nick?


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

your wrong...i said a 10 gallon tank for alittle bit becuase i mention baby..i also said a 40 gallon breeder would be better...now...would oyu fit a adult in a 40 gallong breeder? sounds kinda shady to me bro..i


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> your wrong...i said a 10 gallon tank for alittle bit becuase i mention baby..i also said a 40 gallon breeder would be better...now...would oyu fit a adult in a 40 gallong breeder? sounds kinda shady to me bro..i


read what i said... i said for that question, that was a completely different question where you said for a baby


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

good question....if you actully look at them closly..they do have a fair amount of room right now...not that i care enough about anyone opinion to make a video showing just how much space they have right now...but they do have a good amount of space...i am deciding how to upgrade them to an even larger tanks...i have researched the fact that savs do not really benift form says vidion cages..which i pondered as a option....i am also entertaining the though of getting a HOT room and allow them to walk around in it and live in it...of course i would provide a large heat lamp and UV supply to them...water would be avaible for them at all times. any more questions?


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

is there any reason im should care about areguing with you...when ever somone says shit about me..i get about a doazen messages telling me about it fomr people...i came here and was about to leave...when i say viperkeeper make a posting comparing me to Bin laden...i was "concerned"


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

yup, why do you feel the need to post video's of you feeding live ..its not cool and "they do it in the wild" isn't a good answer the pray can get away in the wild

Edit, im not bothered if they only eat live then fair enough but why film it


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

Full room...sounds good.I never commented on the viv they are in at the moment just asking what you plans were for them lol.


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

answer your question?


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

ok well you can rest assured what ever happenes all of my reptile will be well taken care of.


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> answer your question?


Yep , pretty much.There was enough info in the response , well besides the size of the possible room but I,am sure it won't be small :lol2:.


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

ok...first of all..lets be republican heres and not democrats..and what i mean by that is REALSITC! i dont on.ly post feeding videos.. in fatc most of my video dont even have feeding in them at all...and yes it is cool...so stop being a lame liberal and be for real...its is cool and oyu know it....fool


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> ok...first of all..lets be republican heres and not democrats..and what i mean by that is REALSITC! i dont on.ly post feeding videos.. in fatc most of my video dont even have feeding in them at all...and yes it is cool...so stop being a lame liberal and be for real...its is cool and oyu know it....fool


watching a animal die is NOT cool , watching a snake eat "frozen" is


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I'am against live feeding unless it is needed , but it is more intresting to watch and I don't like animals to suffer.


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

ok now your just acting ***....i know your in the UK and people are ore liberal and live feeding is illegal...but pull yourself to gether here and be for real...you got balls right? im sure the people born in the UK are born with BALLS, so be honest its cool


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> ok now your just acting gay....i know your in the UK and people are ore liberal and live feeding is illegal


It's not quite illegal , hell there is a thread on it in the "General Herp" section.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> ok now your just acting gay....i know your in the UK and people are ore liberal and live feeding is illegal...but pull yourself to gether here and be for real...you got balls right? im sure the people born in the UK are born with BALLS, so be honest its cool


yes i have balls " thanks for checking lol " so you enjoy watching animals die? its not cool in my opinion its unnecessary and does not make you look cool to no one accept a bunch of kiddies on youtube


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

yes it is..dont be a hippie!


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

your only aloud to live feed over here if the snake will not eat any other way or something like that


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> yes it is..dont be a hippie!


well i give up , i cannot be bothered with you its clear your a tit


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

wait a sec...i didnt say i ENJOY WATCHING ANAIMALS DIE, thats different it sounds like i like setting animals on fir or some crap like..you said it not cool to watch animal EAT other animals for FOOD...and i replied yes it is...is it common in the UK to make "Bullocks" or WTF you call it up?


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

a tit....like i care about your ass...im at work...i have nothign better to do...in about 30 minutes im GONE! drinkng some beer with some friends..LOL...your the one at home talking to me!!!


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I wonder if this would get even more interesting if Kaffir2 joined in PMSL.


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

yes it would be fun


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

This has gotten even more ridiculous. 

Welcome to the board Muff I'm not a fan but also not an enemy. Think of it as advertising indirectly. Good or bad you are being noticed. 

Live feeding is a joke not really what the topic was about. Anyways I am curious while I'm here as to why you are asking people to donate money to your cause and making it seem like you our fighting for our rights to keep reptiles? Really you are only fighting for your own rights and against a deed or contract you signed not a new or up coming law. 

I feel no one should send you money to fight a contract you obviously agreed with or decided to over look at least not under the assumption you are using it to fight for our rights. Now had they changed the deed or contact after you had all of this would be one thing but you knew from the get go. I don't see where you have a case. 

Either way like I said in an earlier post I hate to see anyone forced to give up there reptiles even you. I hope you do get to keep your reptiles and I hope if you decide to go venomous again you show the snakes a little more respect than you did the copperhead. That was just bad advertising all the way around think how that looks to people. They see it and go why is this guy allowed to own such an animal next thing here comes the bans. You think it's a joke now but look around they are constantly picking away at the list of reptiles we are allowed to keep and your not helping. You are proud of you following on you tube and that's great but what if one of these kids try and do like you did with the copperhead and end up seriously injured or dead. They see you as a mentor I would assume so they will follow and do as you do. 

I know half of what you do is to get a reaction good or bad but come on man there is a right and wrong way to go about everything. 

Eric G.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Muffdaddy, you are an irresponsible keeper simple as, if you cant see it then you are either being naive or purposefully ignoring the fact. The copperhead video was unbelievable, you stuck your hand into the tank then laughed and said look how close my hand is to the snake, does that sound like a sensible thing to do? Also where was your purpose built hot room?


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Excellent, a child with a copperhead. Nothing can possibly go wrong there. :whistling2:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

your wasting your time guys this pr*t is far too into himself to listen to ya....

and as for the no balls and hippie comments about the live feeding cant you come back with an actual reason rather than just an insult.....

i think your vids are very missleading, poorly done and a waste of youtube space.... 

leave it to the pros yeah. and stop giving herps a bad name...


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

knighty said:


> your wasting your time guys this pr*t is far too into himself to listen to ya....


I agree, he wont listen, he doesnt even seem to be able to see that what hes doing is stupid, he wont take critisism as shown by deleting comments he doesnt like, hes so naive that its laughable.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

SiUK said:


> I agree, he wont listen, he doesnt even seem to be able to see that what hes doing is stupid, he wont take critisism as shown by deleting comments he doesnt like, hes so naive that its laughable.


: victory:: victory:: victory:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

This Muff idiot is a joke plain and simple, hes so far up his own ass that he can see what he had for breakfast.
The only people he is helping are the antis in getting reptile keeping banned imo.. his advice is ludicous and unsafe.
although i agree with Eric when he said he dosent like to see anybody being made to give up there reptiles , i think in these circumstances its the right idea.
this guy is giving out dangerous advice end of and he dosent want to listen to that fact ....:bash:


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

MUFFDADDY2ITALKVERYCAMP! said:


> yes it would be fun


Well what am i missing here then?

So if i get tagged off a cobra, do i just spit on the bite and ill be alright???:whistling2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

markandwend said:


> Well what am i missing here then?
> 
> So if i get tagged off a cobra, do i just spit on the bite and ill be alright???:whistling2:


yeah and make incisions across the wound to bleed it out, and in Africa they have these stones that draw the venom out and save lives:crazy:


*****Disclaimer everything above, is a load of bullshit and shouldnt ever be done****


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

SiUK said:


> yeah and make incisions across the wound to bleed it out, and in Africa they have these stones that draw the venom out and save lives:crazy:
> 
> 
> *****Disclaimer everything above, is a load of bullshit and shouldnt ever be done****


:lol2: i bet Muffdaddy has these magical stones to keep him safe :crazy:


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

Can you use the "3 sea shells" off Demolition man aswell then?


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

well luckkiyl for me you dont know shit...or have any understand of whats going on.


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

markandwend said:


> Can you use the "3 sea shells" off Demolition man aswell then?


arf arf arf....ok im done talking to you right of the bat...you seem mildly retarded...i will speak to you if i need another laugh


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

and you are? some tea drinking hoe?


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

MUFFDADDY2 ALL THE VENOM IN ME MAKES ME THINK IM CLEVER! said:


> arf arf arf....ok im done talking to you right of the bat...you seem mildly retarded...i will speak to you if i need another laugh


 
:lol2: Are you for real? 

Look numpty, you have made stupid videos on youtube, telling people things that could make them die horrible deaths, then you come on here with an attitude nearly as big as your head and your belly!

GET A GRIP:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

Luckily for me and unluckily for you...im done here...i dont give a rat ass what you all say or think....have fun licking ball in here...i tried to tlak reaonsable and all you little tea drinkers can do is cry about shit...cya:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

That just shows how thick you really are!


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

Bye then


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> Luckily for me and unluckily for you...im done here...i dont give a rat ass what you all say or think....have fun licking ball in here...i tried to tlak reaonsable and all you little tea drinkers can do is cry about shit...cya:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
:lol2::lol2: I havnt seen a single forum US or otherwise have a good word to say about you, and recently I have seen you discussed a bit, to do with losing your animals, so its not just us on this side of the pond that have the same opinion its responsible keepers worldwide.


----------



## Durhamchance (Mar 21, 2008)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> Luckily for me and unluckily for you...im done here...i dont give a rat ass what you all say or think....have fun licking ball in here...i tried to tlak reaonsable and all you little tea drinkers can do is cry about shit...cya:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Tea drinkers? is that really the best insult you could come up with?

I personally haven't watched the vids, but you really arn't doing yourself any favours are you? I'd shut up if I were you because you're really making a prat of yourself.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> well luckkiyl for me you dont know shit...or have any understand of whats going on.


and you do..... pri*k!!!

dont know why you want to insult tea drinking, you cry out for it when over here.... your a tw*t with an ego bigger than his brain, just admit your crap, or have you got magic stones of knowledge to?

dont come on here insulting my friends/mentors and the people that do give REAL help and expect to be taken seriously... not that you are.

so if you want an insult to take away with you its here, you fat usless jumped up no good for nothing c**T... 

go back to your youtube sh*te cos you aint wanted here!

***i would like to appologise to any one that is offended by this post, it is stricktly aimed at MUFFDADDY2, only so much i can take sorry***


----------



## markandwend (Jan 28, 2007)

knighty said:


> and you do..... pri*k!!!
> 
> dont know why you want to insult tea drinking, you cry out for it when over here.... your a tw*t with an ego bigger than his brain, just admit your crap, or have you got magic stones of knowledge to?
> 
> ...


Couldnt of put it much better myself there mate: victory:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

knighty said:


> and you do..... pri*k!!!
> 
> dont know why you want to insult tea drinking, you cry out for it when over here.... your a tw*t with an ego bigger than his brain, just admit your crap, or have you got magic stones of knowledge to?
> 
> ...


i think that sums up muffdaddy perfectly tbh


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Mods, Ban his Fat Ass lol


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Declan123 said:


> Mods, Ban his Fat Ass lol


: victory:


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

He seems to get the same reaction everywhere he goes. To bad he cannot take advice when offered.


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Rofl*

cya bitches later! like i said...cya tea drinking asses later:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> cya bitches later! like i said...cya tea drinking asses later:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I thought you wernt coming back, your very immature as well which doesnt surprise from watching your videos, tbh I genuinely feel a bit sorry for you.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

someone should put a video together of all his dumb "ass" shiz from his video's im sure the news channels would love that version :whistling2:


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

argument is done....

mods please ban him, hes just trying to cause hassel, he is no use on here has no knowledge.....

do we need a pattition to get rid?


----------

